# Additional Cigar Reviews - E.P. Carrillo Club 52 Review and the Rocky Patel Fifty Review



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Additional Cigar Reviews - E.P. Carrillo Club 52 Review and the Rocky Patel Fifty Review*

We have a pair of quality smokes to review for you today, so keep reading to find out what the E.P. Carrillo Club 52 and the Rocky Patel Fifty Rob...

Read the full article here: Additional Cigar Reviews - E.P. Carrillo Club 52 Review and the Rocky Patel Fifty Review


----------

